

Does Canada Provide Young Entrepreneurs the Resources They Deserve? - joeyczikk1
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/young-entrepreneurs-resources-2013-03-27

======
lutusp
"Deserve"? There's no deserve -- an entrepreneur must prove the value of his
ideas, he must sink or swim based entirely and solely on the merit of his
ideas, not a childishly narcissistic conception of "deserving" something.

